# Too embarrassed to play D: painting



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it odd that I refuse to go play at GW until my entire army is completely painted to how i'm comfortable with? 

They've laughed and said bring in grey models, jsut start playing, and i refuse. I...must...finish.

So...many...orks x.x"

I actually got so bored of painting orks that I bought a csm 10man box and a chaos sorcerer lord. slaanesh is a nice change of color


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

NEVER !!!! My troops will take the field when they are in parade ground order and not before!. 

I laugh at their grey models HA HA 

But yeh a bucket full of undercoated Orks on my desk is testament to the OOD (Ork Over Dose) which we all get!

Why are you posting when you should be painting?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's YOUR hobby. Do it as you see fit. I for one admire the shit out of that mentality and envy the determination it requires. :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My ork army is the same way. No ork or any other mini I own shall take the field of battle until they are fully painted. Stay the course.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep i'm the same, i don't play with unpainted models. It doesn't make that much of a difference to me though as i usually only buy one unit at a time, finish painting it then move on to the next one.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i tend to paint all of mine before i play a game with them in public, if i start playing games before they are painted i tend to just not paint them, i think of it as incentive to begin playing a new army that i have to have them all done first (or at least the base colors) now if they would only let my use my papercraft caestus assault rams in the apoc games that's another story :laugh:


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Gotta fight that temptation to finish painting. Just play! I can't tell you how many games I played with a have finished army. Sometimes my opponents models werent even completed A buddy of mine played against me using Necron legs, since that was all he had modeled for that squad once.

Made for a rather hysterical backstory. He said the legs were wearing chaos pants that made them come to life on their own.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL, :goodpost:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Every time I walk into my games store to pick up something to add (paint, base material, new unit) to my army, they ask when I'm actually going to come in and play. I always give them the same answer of "When I'm done painting" and they always reply with "F#$k that, doesnt matter if they are not done, just bring them in!". It's a pride thing. Was there watching and they had 6 games going. 3 of the people had NONE of their mini's painted. 2 had 50-75% of their army done and only one guy had his completely done (they were Salamanders and looked fantastic!). Personally just thought it looked horrible and I dont want to be "that guy". Want to be proud of my army.
I will say though, that I am NEVER buying a whole army at one time. Will only buy 1-2 boxes at a time, paint them, then go get some more. Seems, for me, that buying as many as I did has just over whelmed me and I get tired of painting after the 30th shoulder pad or the 18th model's fine detailing.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I only play social but i won't play with my unpainted models. However on a couple of occaisions i have fielded models that were part way through getting painted. I admit i felt bad. It is hard to only play with fully painted footslogger guard. Very similar to orks.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll only use my Word Bearers that are fully done. No half-painted models for me, no sirrah!

Midnight


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Every time I walk into my games store to pick up something to add (paint, base material, new unit) to my army, they ask when I'm actually going to come in and play. I always give them the same answer of "When I'm done painting" and they always reply with "F# that, doesnt matter if they are not done, just bring them in!". It's a pride thing. Was there watching and they had 6 games going. 3 of the people had NONE of their mini's painted. 2 had 50-75% of their army done and only one guy had his completely done (they were Salamanders and looked fantastic!). Personally just thought it looked horrible and I don't want to be "that guy". Want to be proud of my army.
> I will say though, that I am NEVER buying a whole army at one time. Will only buy 1-2 boxes at a time, paint them, then go get some more. Seems, for me, that buying as many as I did has just over whelmed me and I get tired of painting after the 30th shoulder pad or the 18th model's fine detailing.


I agree with you. But I found that getting involved in the Army Painting Challenge helped me work through excessive purchasing. I had three years purchasing of boxed Dark Elves and in the 2011 Painting Challenge they became a fully painted army. I don't have any problems setting them on the table now. The discipline and the camaraderie of the challenge helped a LOT.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm the same way. I've got three armies sitting assembled and base coated (BA, necrons and nids). The nids I could consider using before they're fully finished being painted, but for whatever reason I wouldn't unleash my necrons or BA before they're fully done.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't personally like painting models, I like building, converting, and playing a lot more. though learning how to highlight and new techniques, and painting 4-5 different armies helps, never having to paint the same paint scheme for long. But I do paint them because I like to have a fully painted army while playing and the dice gods like paint. But I'll play with unpainted models, with Nids it's that or you'll never get a game in there are so many. I usually just try to use all the painted ones I can, and when something painted dies I'll swap it for an unpainted model so my those go away first.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with you on the "play painted or not at all" attitude. It's what I do.

I did make compromises with my horde army however (skaven) and chose to go for a very speedy painting technique using quickshade. I finally finished them at the beginning of this week and played my first game with them on thursday.

Quite a rewarding feeling then. The whole store came to have a look, becasue a fully painted army is more rare then a panda in heat at our local store...

Anyway, it helps if you don't want to finish each model to your highest possible display capacity and find good ways to cut corners. At the end of the day, my fully painted skaven horde looks quite good despite the simple painting methods and way better then the usual sea of grey with 5 well painted miniatures in it and 1 painted tank...

Seeing fast progression in your painting also helps to avoid that feeling that your painting is getting bogged down.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i much prefer to play with an entirely painted army, and its a fairly recent ethos of the hobby i have adopted, but a fully painted force is always more fun to play with and against.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am only just now starting to truly paint my stuff, I have been playing with it for a little over a year now. I also have proxied a lot of stuff while playing. I am hoping to have everything assembled and painted by the end of the year. I do how ever plan to start working on a DE army. That one is going to get a lot of time put into it for painting and whatnot. I am doing my SW at what I consider a decent tabletop level. I want the DE to be better than that so it will be a slow process. That and my wife has gotten to the point that she is highly resistant to me spending more money


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The dice gods favour a well painted army. My night goblins aslo seem ro fail animosity less now they're painted


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> The dice gods favour a well painted army. My night goblins aslo seem ro fail animosity less now they're painted


This...

In my skaven's first game, a single block of 50 slaves shattered a unit of 20 chaos warriors that had his wizard lord in it on the charge. 

All hail the dicegods!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I admire those with the dedication to field fully painted armies. 

For the most part, my play has been social so fielding grey or proxy was not an issue. 

Now that I've begun to learn how to paint and have joined a league, my view point has changed. I'm trying to get my forces painted so that I can field a fully painted army. It is a bit difficult to do since I'm going with a foot-slogging ork horde. 

With the way I play though, this is usually not an issue after Turn 3. I've usually taken/inflicted such horrific casualties that only the painted ones are left on the field. :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I only play with fully painted models. That's largely because I own several fully-painted armies, though. If I didn't, I'd play with unpainted models. I don't mind playing against unpainted or half-painted armies. I'd prefer to see painted armies, but I've never felt like I could really hold anyone to my own standard of "must be fully painted before hitting the table."


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Loki1416 said:


> Every time I walk into my games store to pick up something to add (paint, base material, new unit) to my army, they ask when I'm actually going to come in and play. I always give them the same answer of "When I'm done painting" and they always reply with "F# that, doesnt matter if they are not done, just bring them in!". It's a pride thing. Was there watching and they had 6 games going. 3 of the people had NONE of their mini's painted. 2 had 50-75% of their army done and only one guy had his completely done (they were Salamanders and looked fantastic!). Personally just thought it looked horrible and I dont want to be "that guy". Want to be proud of my army.
> I will say though, that I am NEVER buying a whole army at one time. Will only buy 1-2 boxes at a time, paint them, then go get some more. Seems, for me, that buying as many as I did has just over whelmed me and I get tired of painting after the 30th shoulder pad or the 18th model's fine detailing.


oh man, that's my problem. got a ton of orks, then got tired of painting them (although that army is like 80% complete now!) so I got CSM...and since I made this thread, I've gotten another 1500-2000 points or so of chaos...as WELL as a DE battleforce and a box of hellions and a box of mandrakes.
I've got...so much painting ahead of me it's ridiculous. I'm overwhelmed already. However luckily I've painted my sorcerer lord, rhino, a squad of termies, and basecoated 7 regular marines. I'll get there some day. 

...I'm gonna need some primer. rofl.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

holy crap i thought it was just me who was like that. i wont play and until its finished


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I only play with fully painted models, but it doesn't bother me one bit if my opponent plays with unpainted models.

What does bother me is that some players who only play with painted models think they have the god given right to start sticking it to the guy who doesn't....arrogance personified imo.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well said hobo. Now that i have almost all my traitor guard,csm's, demons and dark mechanicus painted, i enjoy being able to lend my opponent fully painted units or indeed fully painted armies if they want to use them.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> Well said hobo. Now that i have almost all my traitor guard,csm's, demons and dark mechanicus painted, i enjoy being able to lend my opponent fully painted units or indeed fully painted armies if they want to use them.


Cool, and I do the same thing. I haven't actually played any games of 
40K, Fantasy, or Wm since January, so all my armies are getting used by either my Sons, Grandson, or friends...no point having shitloads of models sitting on shelves collecting dust, and they'll never be sold.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

HOBO said:


> I only play with fully painted models, but it doesn't bother me one bit if my opponent plays with unpainted models.
> 
> What does bother me is that some players who only play with painted models think they have the god given right to start sticking it to the guy who doesn't....arrogance personified imo.


Indeed, well said.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to play at a GW when it was a rule your stuff has to be painted AND based. I had an in progress Empire army with like 3 regiments of spearmen that hadn't been based cause it was winter and I had no place to work with the glue I used to use for basing and they told me not to bring those units the next week unless they were based.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

The way i see it, painting is the best part of our hobby. So take your time and enjoy painting your orks. i personally refuse to play against unpainted armies, and i think you wanting to play with a fully painted army is totally normal AND right. many gamers hate painting and field entirely grey armies, and the only thing i can say to those people is "i'm sorry, this is probably the wrong hobby for you. Go play magic or pokemon". I know this may sound arrogant, and it probably does, but i can't help it. Fielding an army painted at my best capabilities is for me a way to show respect towards my adversary and the hobby in general.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Well to me there is a big difference between a completely unpainted army and someone who is working on an army but wants to play. If someone sits down with an army that is in progress will you still refuse to play them?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Taggerung said:


> Well to me there is a big difference between a completely unpainted army and someone who is working on an army but wants to play. If someone sits down with an army that is in progress will you still refuse to play them?


 There sure is a difference. But i know gamers who have had the same "work in progress" miniatures for years.
I usually try to be felxible and open minded about that, especially with people i don't know, since i agree my point can lead to arguments and we don't want that. But with my friends i always refuse.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I fail at putting a fully painted army on the table, only because i hate painting SMs/CSMs who are my favorite armies to play. every other army i play/collect i switch between everyone (bugs, IG, Orks, Slaanesh Demons) and its all a severe case of "Fukitol" (Robin Williams) with getting everything painted, especially orks who do not have a color scheme at all.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally I won't play until I've finished painting my army but I wouldn't hold it against someone if they don't. I think I might have enough now, so I'll have to see how many points I've got tonight.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I will play with proxies and unpainted figures while I am building an army. It helps to keep me motivated if I can see my army moving from an unpainted to horde to a fully painted force.

I can see why people will not play against unpaintd armies, but it always seems like a sort of elitism to me. Perhaps I am just more relaxed about the whole gaming thing.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Of course not, my friends are all getting annoyed at me because I'm trying to break into fantasy and have had some horrors flamers and a changeling built and un painted for a year and I wont play with them until they are done.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Yesterday a guy showed up at my FLGS with 1,500 points of fully painted marines. It was his first time there, nobody knew him. He wanted to learn the game, so asked a couple of players. 

Thing is, he had one condition which was that whoever was going to teach him had to have a fully painted army. (If you're going to ask someone to do you a favor, setting a condition is not the best way to make a good first impression or get the guy to do you a favor.) 

At one point the owner came over to talk to the guy. He had to physically point to the various tables to show that no one had a fully painted army (about 200 points of my 1,000 point army was grey plastic, white primer, and bare metal).

I had a game to play (and lose as it turned out) so I didn't pay much attention after that, though I did notice that three hours or so later, the guy was finally playing. From what I could see, his opponent had a fully painted army as well. Thing is, I can't see myself sitting around on the sidelines for three hours waiting for an opponent (with a fully painted army) that might never show.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I must admit I am the same. I just can't bring myself to field an unpainted unit, even if it means instead I have to play a unit that is painted but not that great to have in your list.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

robpfffff said:


> Is it odd that I refuse to go play at GW until my entire army is completely painted to how i'm comfortable with?
> 
> They've laughed and said bring in grey models, jsut start playing, and i refuse. I...must...finish.
> 
> ...


Huh? Last time I brought in a base coated mini to a GW store, they told me that it was ok 'just this once' and to have it painted by next week.

That was years back- I moved to a spot without GW stores (but I like the independent stores plenty). People used to call the GW redshirts "paint Nazis" because they required everyone to have a fully painted force. Maybe that's changed since I moved away from there?


At that GW store, everyone had fully painted forces (although you could easily tell who was simply fulfilling the requirement, and who had armies that were a labor of love).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Yesterday a guy showed up at my FLGS with 1,500 points of fully painted marines. It was his first time there, nobody knew him. He wanted to learn the game, so asked a couple of players.
> 
> Thing is, he had one condition which was that whoever was going to teach him had to have a fully painted army. (If you're going to ask someone to do you a favor, setting a condition is not the best way to make a good first impression or get the guy to do you a favor.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got the same problem, I enjoy converting and making them but when it comes to painting, I suck at it, so when I do paint something it gets me down that I can't make them look as good as I want them to be which then leads me to not continuing painting them until I get my mojo back and while I have loads of ideas when it comes to painting they nearly always end up dead.

I'm also not buying full armies now, only doing it one at a time, having loads to paint also puts me off.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

odinsgrandson said:


> Huh? Last time I brought in a base coated mini to a GW store, they told me that it was ok 'just this once' and to have it painted by next week.
> 
> That was years back- I moved to a spot without GW stores (but I like the independent stores plenty). People used to call the GW redshirts "paint Nazis" because they required everyone to have a fully painted force. Maybe that's changed since I moved away from there?
> 
> ...


that's awesome hahaha. I wish my store required people to paint. The game just doesn't look as cool to me...and plus, in the store if everything was painted, the newcomers inside would probably be more likely to buy some models. I would think anyways. It could easily work the opposite and discourage people becuase they can't paint well yet.

I wish my GW did that though. They just want people to have fun. I went in last saturday for an all flyer dogfight. Brought a burna bomber and a Razorwing Jetfighter, each managed to take 1 enemy ship out ;D


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm actually glad so many seem to want to paint their army first and then field it, the same can be said of me. The idea of finally being able to field something just motivates me to keep on painting and trust me, I'm a slow painter. If I field something that's not painted I might just start thinking of other squads or vehicles to get, leaving that first one untouched.

Of course, I hear rumors as well. Unpainted armies, proxies... I also prefer to see opponents that have painted armies. It just adds more atmosphere to the game and taking pictures for battle reports will look a lot better. Also, if I put in so much effort, I hope to see others that think like me. Being able to field a painted army makes me feel proud. 
I might be ok to play against grey models, but I will refuse to play against proxies. I do draw the line there. If you allow that and people think it's ok, where does it end? They will start doing it on a regular basis, just trying out more and more stuff and I don't feel I will have a fun time then.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

A friend once fought an entirely proxied deamon army - just bases. 

Everything I use is fully painted wherever possible - even when not fully done, its still further along than just base coated - It helps to have a wife who paints quickly


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> A friend once fought an entirely proxied deamon army - just bases.


How does that even work? I have a hard enough time remembering what my opponent's units are/can do when they are physically on the field. I couldn't imagine myself agreeing to play just bases.

I finally hit a milestone the other day. I now have 500 points of Orks painted and based by my own hands. (I actually have more painted, but it was not by me and those will be stripped and re-painted at some point in the future.) I do have a sense of accomplishment that I did not have before and know that when I next take the field, there will be less grey plastic. Well, onto the next 500.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't even put my models into a carrying case unless they are painted.
They don't leave the table until painted.
I will not play with an unpainted model.


----------



## Kharole (Jun 12, 2012)

I am the same, once my cousin sold me a nid army of 1000 points, horms genes a trygon 2 tyrants. all just based, now they are in my room with one unit of horms painted and i gave up and started a csm, which are all painted except the addition of my zerkers for i bought 1 box at a time. helps alot


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

if I don't play with grey/primed models I'd never play and to me it defeats the purpose. Yeah I'm a painter first, that's why I have no shame in playing with unfinished models. I put so much time and effort in every miniature that gameplay would never happen. Yep, I don't just slap paint on my figures and say hey, they're painted. Nah, Table top quality isn't for me... Why else would I spend hundreds of dollars on these things if I didn't take pride in EVERY miniature I play with.


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

Painting > Playing 

(and painting means at least a wash and 3 layers on each colour, full base, varnished - and if possible / have time - convert the mini even a little!)


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> How does that even work? I have a hard enough time remembering what my opponent's units are/can do when they are physically on the field. I couldn't imagine myself agreeing to play just bases.
> 
> I finally hit a milestone the other day. I now have 500 points of Orks painted and based by my own hands. (I actually have more painted, but it was not by me and those will be stripped and re-painted at some point in the future.) I do have a sense of accomplishment that I did not have before and know that when I next take the field, there will be less grey plastic. Well, onto the next 500.


lol ifelt the same way...then i finished painting about 70 ork models, including a trukk, looted DE raider, Burna Bomber, not to mention the flood of boys and such. Oh yeah..Blood Axes. Camo...everything. I never want to paint an ork again. haha. I think that screwed me actually cuz I have 3 full seperate armies and only 1 squad of termies out of all that is painted fully. -.-" everything is built though.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got just above 2000pts worth painted now and I'll hopefully get my first game in over a decade this month, however I've still got at least 1000pts left to paint and I keep adding to it however not as much as before. What with the new BRB release I'm more than happy to jump in as I'm happy with the rules in my head that is and I'll just have to see how my plans pan out.


----------

